# Dimmable ballast for single 28W T5 lamp



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Lutron Hi-Lume 3D. They need a 3-wire fluorescent dimmer.

http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products/Pages/FluorescentBallasts/Hi-Lume3D/Overview.aspx

The model number for a 120v single 28w T5 ballast is *H3D T528 C U 1 10 :thumbsup:
*


----------

